# Ni vs Ne: A Creative Exercise



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Shout out to them Ni peeps @Turi @Squirt @brightflashes ("Turi Squirts Bright flashes of light as his defense mechanism" was the first thing I thought of when having these names together).

The idea started at the thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1169297-ne-explained-ni-doms.html

Let's take an object and use our imagination to see where it leads. Then we'll compare where our final thoughts came from and how they got there and where they want to go next.
This will help us see the creative differences between Ni and Ne when in action.

In the original post, this was limited to a lame Stop sign but @Squirt did a really good job at displaying what we're looking for here:


Squirt said:


> My first impulse was to go back and read the instructions (INTJ 4Lyfe). Then my second thought was to draw a stop sign, and then see what happens with that. I drew one, but misspelled stop, and then drew 'Go' and 'Oh no' around it to form geometric shapes that were hard to identify as words unless inspected. From there, I wanted to refine the sketch into an actual drawing, but didn't care about it enough to actually do it. From there I'd try a new approach, until I hit something I liked enough to refine. It is quite linear, and I settled and stuck with drawing pretty much immediately.
> 
> Ne, what are your approaches here? This is supposed to be an Ne thread, you sneaky ANAXEL.
> Also, I think you're beautiful and dream of you constantly


(ignore that last part)

With that example, I thought I'd add a few other factors.

The * first object* is subjected to a peculiar condition: *A potato that is in growth to become a human being.*

The second is *two objects without any context*: *A rock and cloud.*

Have fun!


----------



## Verizzles (Aug 29, 2017)

For the first object the end of my train of thought led to the image I attached below.

Potatoes that are growing up to become human-> people that primarily subsist of potatoes -> Russians -> potato vodka

Then I thought about how I'm sort of confused as to how you intended that prompt to be used and if you wanted it to be used in conjunction with the original prompt of stop sign. 

The universal sign for stop is the flat hand out sign like talk to the hand. And that is a famous image that plays on the stereotype that Russians like to drink. So I ended here for now.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

*Ni dom/Se inferior*

*Rocks* used to be considered vessels that held the memory of one's spirit. That's where tombstones came from, according to some tribes in Central and South America. When I think of a rock, I think of a lasting, immovable, solid, symbol. I think of the symbol of a rock and liken it to the egg and the womb. I see how a rock can be transformative and steadfast. 

The *Cloud*, on the other hand, is also ethereal and brings to mind the spirit and transformation as well. A cloud is also part of the water cycle. The cloud holds the potential for life. It's nurturing, yielding, wispy, non-solid, unsubstantial, yet important. It symbolizes prosperity and good things to come when it bursts and rains. 

I think about how the life cycle seems embedded in all things natural, how powerful subtle glimpses of nature are and how much culture, history, and religion can be associated with these things. Rock reminds us to never forget and cloud reminds us that everything we experience is transient.

- - - - - - - - - - 

(The first object is more like a story to me and I want to know what the next part is going to be, but I have very little to no experience with potato people, so I'll just leave it as it is)


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Verizzles said:


> For the first object the end of my train of thought led to the image I attached below.
> 
> Potatoes that are growing up to become human-> people that primarily subsist of potatoes -> Russians -> potato vodka


This is how movie plots happen...
Potato Vodka could be one heck of a spy film featuring mad scientists who are trying to grow people out of potatoes.
It could also be a scary philosophical film.

EDIT: I feel like changing my user name to Potato Vodka


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok if were comparing the first and second factor together.

The potato that turns into a human is due to the rock containing radioactive material. The rock causes the potato to become mutated and have unsual features. The rain from the clouds helps the potato grow. The radioactive material in the rock starts shaping the potato and causes it to become conscious and gain super intelligence. The potato through it's powers gain intense strength and super powers to transform. The potato is now able to transform into a human being thanks to the radioactive material from the rock and clouds constantly rain to sustain the growth of the super power potato that's able to turn human.

I'm an ISFP btw, so Ni is only my tertiary function.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, I just so happened to be drawing at the time so, yeah I'll show you my quick doodles.

I'll do my best to reenact my trail of thought.

*Stop sign:*

Well that's a boring subject... Maybe there's something next to the sign? But then the sign isn't the center focus... Someone holding the sign? [Suddenly hit by memories of Mad Max, Tank Girl, Moebius] Cool, so random post-apocalyptic dude with the sign. [Starts drawing, for done reason the theme Australia won't leave me head, I blame Mad Max... Realise I'm sub-consciously drawing Junkrat from Overwatch, whoops, try and change that to something that isn't a direct rip off.] Wait, is a stop sign hexagonal? [Googles] Yep, it is, good, my memory hasn't completely failed me... But why is he holding the sign? Maybe it could do some serious damage... Or it'd be useless... Let's make it more of a makeshift weapon. [Adds blood and barbed wire to the sign]

*Potato:*

Slowly turning into a human... _slow_... Maybe it's struggling? Only partially there? I mean changing into a human must be particularly difficult for a potato. But the poor thing is trying, give it some credit, I'd like to see you try and turn into a human if you were a potato [Immediately has a simple image of said potato with a little hand sticking out and a concentrating face.] Kinda looks like Deadpool baby hand. Wait, where did I get the word 'slow' from? Eh, whatever.

*Rock and cloud:*

Can't think of anything for a cloud. I could make the cloud an interesting shape? Nah, too convoluted, it won't be recognisable as a cloud, just keep it simple. Won't be much interesting by itself... It works with the rock image. [Looks up from sketch pad. I'm sitting on a beach in Thailand. I've been surrounded by these magnificent jagged islands jutting out of the ocean all week. I might not be looking at one now but the inspiration seems obvious.] Not particularly imaginative but hey, when you are bombarded with beauty it doesn't have to be. Not everything that comes out of a Ne brain is weird anyway.


----------



## nonsuch (Jul 29, 2017)

Potato becoming a human being: Firstly, I always have to read potato in an Irish accent in my head. Secondly, I literally thought about a human sprouting out of the ground from a potato. Then it reminded me of mandrakes from Harry Potter because they kind of look like potatoes in the shape of a human baby. Then I realized that maybe that's the reason why mandrakes cry so loud when you pull them out of the earth because it's like they were being pulled from mother earth's womb and what baby doesn't cry when it's coming into the world? Then I thought about how some people (including me) are couch potatoes and still haven't figured out how to become real people.

A rock and cloud: I tried to think about how they were similar and came up with clouds are to the sky as rocks are to the earth. Clouds are more condensed sky and rocks are more condensed earth. There are also different types of clouds depending on how wind currents shape them and there are different types of rocks depending on how water and lava currents shape them.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

*[Stop]*

Why is there a stop sign in my path? Does this path lead to a secret military base where they conduct illegal experiments aimed at producing new biological weapons? If so, it would be great to know what exactly is happening at that base. It doesn't mean I'll necessarily share my knowledge with the rest of the world. I'd probably put my life at risk for doing that. But it's always best to know more than less, to be over-prepared than under-prepared for the future.

Damn, I always wish I'd been the child of an intelligence agency director. Imagine all that legacy in spying. If I'd inherit his position, I could probably send agents into every corner of the world and know absolutely everything. There would be no stop signs in my life. There would be no biological weapons that would be made without my knowledge.

*[A potato that is in growth to become a human being.]*

If that potato had human consciousness, then it would realize how dumb of an idea it is to actually become a human being. The human-potato would never fit in. Would attract way too much attention, likely negative. Become a circus-freak. It would never be given enough peace and alone time to plot its conspiracy to overthrow normie humans and install a potato dictatorship. If you want to succeed in life, you need to know how to stay in the shadows. Potatos can't do that.

Moreover. If the potato-human would ever get hungry, he might accidentally eat himself. Especially under stress.

*[A rock and cloud]*

The rock and the cloud resemble each other in form. Both look like lumps of physical matter. But they're the exact opposite on the inside. You can land on one, and you'll definitely fall through the other. It is said that opposites attract, but they're wrong. Have you ever seen a rock flying towards a cloud? I didn't. They were never meant to be. Rocks are rigid, mostly unchangable, therefore reliable and loyal. Although still heavy and pretty useless. Clouds are megalomaniacs, always large, constantly changing, can never be relied upon. But most of the time pretend to be innocent.

*Request:* please identify my type based on what I wrote. Am I Ne or Ni?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Stop sign: just a traffic stop sign. It tells you when to stop and check for traffic. It’s important to driving safety. 

Potato trying to become human: you poor little potato. You try so hard to grow into the human you were not originally meant to be. This immediately makes me think of how we all start as potatoes. With enough care, determination and love, we can finally grow into a real human, which is growing into the best being we can and learning to love ourselves and others. 

Rock: my mind goes to the earth’s composition. There are layers upon layers of rock, that lead to the molten lava core, which is like the nucleus of the planet. Above it is the atmosphere and beyond earth are all the other planets in the solar system. Beyond the Milky Way are countless other galaxies, so mysterious and we’ll never be able to understand the vastness of it all. 

Cloud: tiny droplets of water that make a whole shape, that our eyes trick us into seeing as a solid object. On a sunny day, it looks as if there could be a Kingdom with a castle sitting right on top of the clouds, and if you looked hard enough, you might be able to spot it.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

oh man,

MENTAL BLOCK 

D:

i'm not really thinking much cos they're just so MEH!
my first instinct was to think 'why is it growing into a human, i need to figure out why and how'
then i got bored and it felt forced so i stopped.


----------



## ArcturusMengsk (Mar 17, 2017)

A stop sign? Who are you to tell me what to do or where to stop. So I am just gonna have to punch it repeatedly. Fuck me, I just realized that I actually had to stop to do that, thus the stop sign won. Way to fail...

So Mr Potato Head is real? I knew it! I don't have a clue what he has to do with the stop sign. Maybe he was watching me go crazy on an inanimate object and he is now being all judgmental about it. Whatever, I never liked you Mr Potato Head.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Golden Candle said:


> oh man,
> 
> MENTAL BLOCK
> 
> ...


That's because with Ne, if there are no possibilities to be explored that are interesting, it's just will drop that subject cold bloodedly like Jung said and chase after more interesting things. 

Like "snap travel". I like the idea of teleportation not because of what it is but because of how it could change _everything_ and all the possibilities that flood my mind thinking of those things... Have you ever wondered what would happen if teleportation was invented by some random dude not connected to anybody and then it caught on like the internet did? The government and powers that be couldn't control it fast enough - regulation couldn't occur to match the pace of the the people who caught on to it. Now that I like to think about for fun. I imagine the world that we know would just be completely shaken. 

Like, I wonder if teleportation did happen, would the person who discovered it come up with some front? Like be the owner of a yoga place where people would come to do yoga but really you could teleport to anywhere you wanted - for a price? Black market stuff. 

I wonder about all the nations and how they'd freak out over borders and national security and whatnot. But also, what a great thing. Seriously, if that actually happened someday? I like the idea of having no boundaries and being able to freely travel anywhere. The world would vastly widen. So many stories could be swapped and shared between peoples... I like to think about human nature and how our tendency to hoard power and be greedy would poison such a neat scientific discovery, but how beautiful it _could_ be if only we could get over that.

Now that is interesting and fun and I could think of so many different ideas. 

But rocks and clouds... It's not like I don't like them, but legit anyone could imagine something having to do with rocks and clouds. The thing is, all those ideas don't carry potential to me so they're not _interesting_. Potatoes becoming human sounds kind of ridiculous even though it might be fun to imagine what that's like from the potato's perspective. I mean, at least the potato has potential to become something - it just, like you say, feels _forced_. Heck, we already know what the potato is becoming. It would be cooler to wonder about a place where potatoes became humans. You know, give it as sci-fi twist?  But that idea... doesn't interest me all that much. It doesn't hold much.

Ne is not just the "imagine a scenario" function. Also, everyone can do word association things, which is essentially what you're doing when you mention rocks and stones. Like I might associate rocks with "hardness" and then amuse myself by thinking about things that remind me of hardness. Maybe a person, maybe an event. Whatever. But Ne likes to push the world to the edge, wants things to move and change... and is fascinated with these things in the external world. Just not sensory things, but _potentials_. Rocks and stones don't hold much for me, tbh. 

Sometimes puddles do when I'm feeling storybookish because I can imagine the reflections are portals into another world - and another _world_ is a heck of a lot to wonder about. Rocks and stones could be interesting to think about if some concept somehow reminded me of rocks and stones and I connected those things together. But the sensory things in and of themselves don't interest me a bit. I don't like thinking of rocks and stones. 

Haha. Sometimes when I'm wondering about things in a fantasy childlike way, I'll be walking down some path near a river. I'll see all these little toads jumping to cross the path and go down to the river... I imagine a secret life of toads where they're actually intelligent and have their own community and meet at dusk on the riverbank to tell the tales of their day... maybe a young toad's first visit to the riverbank meeting is a big deal... I start to image all the ways it could be like... Although it's fantasy-ish and childish, for a little it seems just a bit possible and I chase it for fun. 

... But like, stop signs? Unless I am to ponder to _idea_ of them or something makes me think of the idea of them and it fills my head with even more.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

*1. *If we have a potato that becomes a human, we can easily colonize other planets by planting them.
I thought of the movie The Martian but instead of food we grow humans. And then more humans.

*2. *A rock and a cloud are two things that I have no use for. But they can take the same shape and look alike.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Ooh this sounds fun. Fair warning, I just went with this and tried not to edit the final product so I could should the thought progress of Ne

Stop Sign:
I didn't see this as a prompt, but everyone's writing about it. I don't know what to think of a stop sign though, its sort of just there. It has a given purpose, there's really not that many other relevant possibilities to it.

Potato To Human:
Reminds me of a story I tried to write to prove to my English teacher round characters could turn into flat characters, except mine was the other way around. The way I think of it, this progression can happen in a couple of ways. In the first scenario, since a potato is a root, from the eyes of the potato sprout more root bits, one root bit for each of the major appendages of a human. The roots grow and expand until they reach the size of a regular human. While the potato would gain understanding and the capabilities of a human, it'd still be a human, just made of potato. I call him starch man and he becomes a super hero who, since he is a potato, has the special ability to regenerate limbs and confuse the hell out of people. In the second scenario, you plant the potato in the ground and it begins to grow. Instead of vines and leaves it grows muscle fibers and veins which sprout out of the ground and eventually intertwine in order to become a fleshy human.

Cloud and Rock:
This one incited less weird thoughts. I thought of a rock floating and a sinking cloud initially, but then just remembered hail.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

*The first object is subjected to a peculiar condition: A potato that is in growth to become a human being.
*
my initial thought is that this seems geared towards Ne cause who else would bother imagining this. my next thought is that this sounds like a plot to a terrible movie. 

*The second is two objects without any context: A rock and cloud.*

my first thought is the juxtaposition of ground & sky. [i love juxtapositions]

another thought that just popped up is a rock and a cloud seems like a metaphor from rags to riches. the rock being hard and tough and at the lowest of the low [a rock in a hard place] through life and hard work transcends to a cloud in the sky, light, airy and clean without a care in the world [on cloud nine].


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

being an Ni dominant and looking at the Ne user responses reinforces the theory that your 5th function is the ignoring function because even though I might get a quick thought that is Ne in nature I will instinctively shut it down or ignore it for something more symbolic instead.

no offense to any Ne users you guys are highly entertaining.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

*Stop Sign:* I picture myself standing directly below it (it's a traffic stop sign in my head btw, not a hand in a "stop" position), I suppose this is due to stop signs being taller than me, or I could completely mangle this into some way that it is representative of authority attempting to stand over me. Stop signs might as well be a give way sign to me, they don't mean anything, I don't slow down for 3 seconds - if it's safe to go, I'm gone.

Who says I actually have to stop? Is the stop sign at an intersection, or is it someones front yard as a joke? I mean for all I know it's in a video game. 


*Potato To Human:* Pictured some little potato guy, not Mr. Potatohead - looks more realistic and the face is more like Mr. Meeseeks. Must be some dodgy science experiment I suppose. I know a couple of people who must have begun life as potatoes. Not much springing to mind, all I know is that if he grows up, reality is going to peel him, slice him to pieces and fry him real good next to some fat guys Big Mac.

*Cloud and Rock:* First thing I thought of, was of a dark, grey, cloudy, windy day out at the beach - tide's way out, can see all the rock formations that are usually underwater, as well as all the pebbly rocks that line the shore - the clouds are coming in pretty hard and fast.
The rocks might be representative of stability, life, the quiet things that no one ever changes, and the clouds representative of some kind of imminent danger that's about to roll over what's generally been my steady life, i.e losing my job, or the issues revolving around my favourite band (though this has already happened).. hm.

Saddest part of the image, is I can see myself on the beach in third person, and I'm not with my wife or my daughter.. probably need to sort out some things to make sure this doesn't become a reality.

Or could it be that whatever danger is on it's way, is something I need to face alone.
Why are the clouds even representative of danger, I love dark cloudy days, love storms, love wild weather - maybe it's a good thing that'll be passing over me soon. Doesn't _feel _particularly ominous. Might even be representative then, of me landing a better job in the near future.

I've learnt that if it is something good, then I'll need some way to catch it, because this shit never just falls into my hands, need to actually do something about and make it happen.

Might jump on some jobsearch websites now and see if there's something decent I can apply for before heading out to work.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

SO, guys, what I'm seeing so far is that there's a lot of effort being made for something that is actually limiting what we're capable of.
I'm seeing some beautiful stuff here.
A stop sign is probably the worst object to work with. It's a finished product, thought was already put into it, any possible use has been given to it... or has it?

Let's simplify this and focus on a goal: *Let's revolutionize the boring, bland Stop Sign.*

In my case, here's what my Ne has done so far:

I get desperate to use it for something else and ignore the obvious things that come to mind: A stop sign can be personified, it could look like a person, it can be used as a weapon, it can have a grandiose meaning hidden behind its trivial meaning, it could be a graffiti station for gang to mark their territory. Boring, boring, boring!
My memory is fully engaged more that anything else because I've seen stop signs so many times.
But my memory, I notice, is attracted to a concept about stop signs: Talking to them.

THIS is the first thing that came to mind:





Maybe it was my Si, but I picked up on an impression.
I thought that he was really uncomfortable the whole time. The conversation was very awkward and there was pressure coming from another stop sign in the distance.
My memory holds on to my taste for psychological horror.
Several images flash in my head, and all of a sudden, subconsciously and without much thought, in about a 3 seconds, I become attracted to a concept that now exists in my head:
A psychological horror story of stop signs communicating to with people in the same manner as Nathan did in that video.
Not just conversation. Social obligations come into play. Some humanity is eventually lost.
Then I thought that everyone would have this problem.
For that, you would need SEVERAL stop signs to control a whole town.
So, in a few more seconds, I think that it'd be better to multiply the stop signs.
I've NEVER seen a stop sign being installed. They're just there, almost magically and by default. There like a street's belly button. They're just there.
You go to sleep one night, and the next morning you see more. Some appear in the middle of the road. Some appear inside your house.
With time, there are so many stop signs you CAN'T even move.
The whole town is consumed and no one ever leaves because the stop signs actually become your friends.
Spacial awareness goes out the window and everyone dies in the end.

I had read books by Junji Ito before so that was a big influence in the whole atmosphere.


What do we learn?
My Ne, as creative as it claims to be, seems to use memory for a creative process A LOT.
The more material I have stored in my memory, the more I have to work with.
I can't describe enough how the story wrote itself. And it was as if someone held several pictures in front of me in a sequence and asked me to write down what I thought happened.
My mind hands me several images, ideas, words and concepts, and then I kind of fill in the blanks (this is literally, by definition, intuitive).


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Ne/Si. Possible Impressions,

Rock/Cloud.


















how can you not?



Put those together and you get a Cloud Mountain. Who would not want to climb soft mountains in the sky. Come one now.



I love the symbology of the Ni responses. From rock bottom to ascension among the clouds. Or The sturdiness rock of live to the cloudy storm. I could listen to it all day. but yes I also ignore my 5th funciton because whenever something that seems to personally mean something to me like "Maybe that happened to me because I'm this or that." I always think "Nah it could of happened for this other possible reason." lool @spaceynyc


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@ANAXEL 

It's interesting for me to see how different the Ne vs Ni impressions are. There's a clear difference to me. I'd like to see more Ni answers just to get the variety, but it was also interesting to see Ne. With Ni, I can see where they're going with what they're saying. With the Ne, it seems that everything that is being said is either new or creative. I mean, both answers seemed creative, but the Ne was much more generative. 

When do you think we should switch to another prompt?


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> @ANAXEL
> 
> When do you think we should switch to another prompt?


NOW is totally fine! 
You have any suggestions? I'll update the front page with whatever you give me.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Ne/Si. Possible Impressions,

Potato Human:
Potato gains consciousness, must learn the language of his country, must come t terms why he has become human and not his fellow potato brethren, mus t learn the rules of society, sees he is VERY different than the rest of humans, feels like an outcast, becomes bitter in society if he isn't embraced in come circus already, sees the lack of representation for being a potato man and the problems he faces that others cannot relate to fights for potatomens rights, seeks to be accepted in society, becomes a pioneer in history as the potato that stood up for his rights and the rights of other potatos.

Rock/Cloud:


















how can you not?



Put those together and you get a Cloud Mountain. Who would not want to climb soft mountains in the sky. Come one now.









Potato man has climbed atop the cloud mountain for Potato men everywhere!


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

I purposely did not read anyone else's answers in case it would affect my choices.

Honestly, the potato growing to be a human is silly. This is not to say there won't be a day hundreds of years in the future when the United Federation of Potato Farmers' military arm Spudfleet (all of whose adventures revolve around social/cultural issues of the day or battles with other Potato Farmer Species living on the other side of the wormhole) will not have figured out how to harvest human embryos through the ultra-efficient vehicle of a potato. I would be a damn fool to try to assert such a thing.

Rocks and clouds have a very complicated relationship. At its most basic level, a rock is deeply jealous of a cloud. The cloud is gorgeous, flies wherever it wants, and fits with any fashion ensemble. The rock is dirty, base, and altogether unsexy. Sure, some rocks are expensive gems that come from volcanoes or what not but in general rocks are pretty weak. I think the ultimate fair game would be to give rocks the power to hold clouds down to the ground like a paperweight. Clouds are haughty and obnoxious...they need a reality check. Rocks are worker bees and they never get a break.

...or something like that...


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

One of my favorite threads, the perspectives are just wild here lol.


----------



## Knave (Sep 9, 2017)

*The first object is subjected to a peculiar condition: A potato that is in growth to become a human being.*

First thought is an ultrasound of a baby, which can look kind of like a potato. Women just cooking potatoes in their ovens, then my thoughts go to Jews, and that whole tragedy. Then I wonder what I'd do in that situation, from both perspectives. What if I was a German? Would I actually do anything? It's easy to say of course I'd do something, but under the circumstances what would I really do? As a Jew during this period, what could I possibly do? I'd probably just try to die. But how accurate and true is the Holocaust really? A lot of it could be heresay to a degree, no? Not that it didn't happen, but how many actually were persecuted? 

We're allowing the animal holocaust right now. Nobody does anything about that, similarly to the the Aryan perspective of superiority. Animals are inferior, yeah? We can treat and do with them as we please. It would be cool if you could hunt the hunters during hunting season. So, as a hunter of deer or whatever, you're taking the risk of someone hunting you. It'd be a good exercise in population control. I feel we'll eventually be back similarly to ancient greece and colosseum-type events anyway, people risking their lives for reality tv, networks making money. Not really, but maybe we should.

*The second is two objects without any context: A rock and cloud.*

Smoking rock, making clouds of smoke. Alice in Wonderland and the smoking caterpillar. Lewis Carroll had to be on drugs, yeah? Maybe I should trip on acid and see what I could write during that high--be like Ken Kesey with his bus, but like the magic school bus. Ms. Frizzle was probably tripping all the time, or probably had hallucinogens coming from the air vents when the kids came to school. That's probably what's happening now. We're breathing in some kind of chemical the government mixes within our air, dumbing us down by the decades, creating subservient drones, chemtrails and whatever else. I'm sure our screens, whether computer, phone, tv, etc., are all zapping our brains as we speak. In the end it's all going to be like Wall-E. In the end it doesn't even matter. Do you think Chester Bennington really killed himself? Depression is so powerful, but isn't it kind of selfish to leave his whole family behind? Who knows anything though? All I know is that I know nothing.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Stop sign: A school bus stops at the stop sign, and three children pop up from the corner, smiling their asses off. This later shown to be the start of a crappy 80's music video.

Potato growing into human: Two people, a man and a woman, are drinking ginger ale, and then Idaho, from the amazing world of gumball, pops up and lectures them on working. While doing so, both the man and woman ignore him.

Rock/cloud: An old man with a mustache, and young teenage boy, playing an extreme game if rock paper scissors while sitting on clouds, in a cloud city(where the buildings are made of bricks, but float on clouds, way above the ground).


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

So here's my interpretation of potato turning into human (in picture form). And yes, he didn't grow much hair but lots of people are bald...and have green hair.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Bunniculla said:


> So here's my interpretation of potato turning into human (in picture form). And yes, he didn't grow much hair but lots of people are bald...and have green hair.
> 
> View attachment 738202


Ok, besides lots of appreciation for this work, I have a ton of questions:

How much of this was subconscious? How much of this was automatic and easy to come up with? What was the most novel element of the drawing?
What was the first thing you thought about when reading the scenario?

I notice that you made the potato a head with an added body instead of the whole body with added limbs (what I believe most of us would think about), why was this?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Lol thanks @ANAXEL

Oh, the moment I finished reading the original post, my mind immediately went to potato growing into a human as us growing into the best person we can be. I think because in the past I watched a drama about “becoming human” meaning growing into a good person, and this made me think of that right away. I didn’t plan the drawing at all. I just decided I wanted to make it a few posts later and opened photoshop, and just did whatever came to mind. I had a vague idea that I wanted to portray a potato acrually growing into a human though. Besides the obvious potato becoming human, the actual star of the whole picture is that giant bright sun and clouds that rain stars and flower petals (if I had hearts, I would have used them). This symbolizes the “love and care nutrient” that the potato needs to finally transform. 

I gave the potato a body with limbs because the potato is becoming human, and humans have a body with limbs. It sounds pretty literal and simple minded really lol. I just wouldn’t feel right if the potato didn’t have what other humans had, but at the same time, he couldn’t just look like a regular human because he is a unique potato that turned into a human.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

(Ni-dom/Se-inferior) 


Potato ---> Human:


Stick figures made of french fries -- [the strick figures are all in line playing hang-man with themselves [due to their terrible, terrible transformations], as they are in a rather_ difficult_ predicament, their cyncism has succeeded. First french fry to be "hung," takes a dive in the deep fryer.


I will then consume it with pleasure; he is_ reborn_ in my fecal matter - alas, not again! Another _shitty potato_.











___________________



_The rocks: _

Stonehenge men sitting by a river in Japan; skipping their own children across the bed(s) as they listen to a distant shishi odishi.







_____________________

_The clouds:
_
*Pimple puss* in a storm; wreaking havoc on the_ face of the earth_.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Catwalk said:


> alas, not again!
> ___________________
> 
> _The clouds:
> ...


I appreciate the edits


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Potato:







It looks like a regular potato, but on the inside it has already developed astrocytes, cytotoxic t-cells, and melanocytes but even these aren't properly arranged yet. 
Cloud:
My new antimatter machine is here.
Rock:
Rock on, oops, now some of my friends are stoned.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

ANAXEL said:


> SO, guys, what I'm seeing so far is that there's a lot of effort being made for something that is actually limiting what we're capable of.
> I'm seeing some beautiful stuff here.
> A stop sign is probably the worst object to work with. It's a finished product, thought was already put into it, any possible use has been given to it... or has it?
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I will say, your idea about the psychological horror story with the stop signs was probs the only response here that really sparked my Ne. That is neat. I could sort of imagine it like something out of that anime _Mushishi_ and give it a sci-fi-ish twist where there is a creature that can mimic thing's appearances and somehow tends to "draw" people to itself... like those orchid praying mantises - did you know insects actually find the mantis more attractive than the real flowers around it, even though the mantis is a trap? Well anyways, the creature could mimic a stop sign and feed off the energy or life of people by entrancing them - but in the end it looks like people are just "stopped" by the stop signs. 

And then you don't know which stop signs are mimics and which ones are just normal harmless stop signs.... 

Pfft. Anyways. It's fun to think about. I like your idea - it's making me think of lots of other things and ideas. And now I want to rewatch some mushishi.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Jewl said:


> Hahaha. I will say, your idea about the psychological horror story with the stop signs was probs the only response here that really sparked my Ne. That is neat. I could sort of imagine it like something out of that anime _Mushishi_ and give it a sci-fi-ish twist where there is a creature that can mimic thing's appearances and somehow tends to "draw" people to itself... like those orchid praying mantises - did you know insects actually find the mantis more attractive than the real flowers around it, even though the mantis is a trap? Well anyways, the creature could mimic a stop sign and feed off the energy or life of people by entrancing them - but in the end it looks like people are just "stopped" by the stop signs.
> 
> And then you don't know which stop signs are mimics and which ones are just normal harmless stop signs....
> 
> Pfft. Anyways. It's fun to think about. I like your idea - it's making me think of lots of other things and ideas. And now I want to rewatch some mushishi.


Maybe that let's us look deeper into how our judgement will motivate our Ne's usage.
In my case, I try to avoid giving the stop sign a description but rather unintentionally displace it as a key factor in satisfying a concept. When my Ne seeks to utilize an object it is usually to communicate or express an larger idea.
While in your case, I notice the ideas were better centered in the stop sign as an individual, being greater than what it appears to be.

That's just me speculating. What do you think? How did you get there?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

ANAXEL said:


> Maybe that let's us look deeper into how our judgement will motivate our Ne's usage.
> In my case, I try to avoid giving the stop sign a description but rather unintentionally displace it as a key factor in satisfying a concept. When my Ne seeks to utilize an object it is usually to communicate or express an larger idea.
> While in your case, I notice the ideas were better centered in the stop sign as an individual, being greater than what it appears to be.
> 
> That's just me speculating. What do you think? How did you get there?


Hahaha, honestly, as I was sifting through ideas, I just liked that one best. 

I thought that having the added tension of not knowing what thing was the original and which was a copy that intends harm would make for a scarier psychological thriller. In horror, it's what you cannot see or do not know that is the scariest. When your brain is left to fill in the details for itself and you leave it to peoples' imagination. Everyone would see a stop sign and wonder about it - real or mimic? Or you see one in a place you pass all the time, and you think, has this one always been there like this? Even in a situation where there's nothing to fear, you are wary. Keeps you on edge. Same principle as having a just slightly cracked open door you can't see behind and you wonder... what lies beyond what I can't see? When you watch something scary, you start to suspect that beyond everything lies something scary, otherworldly, _off_, or something that intends you harm.

Anyways, stop signs themselves are not interesting to me. What sparked my interest was actually trying to imagine all the ways you could write a psychological horror movie having to do with stop signs that are beginning to appear in places people haven't put them. 

I kind of wonder if Ni-doms and auxs will get more out of an exercise such a this since they're always attuned to reacting/responsive to internal stimuli. With Ne, if what they perceive outside (whether they're given "potatoes becoming human" or "rocks and stones") doesn't interest them or they perceive as holding possibility/potential, they'll drop it. I think Ne-users can get into it, it just feels very word associative to me. For example, I think _you _are very enthused over the idea of comparing Ne and Ni responses and wondering about what this could mean or maybe you're thinking of even more exercises like this that _could _be done and it just feel like this thread holds a lot of _promise_... 

But I wonder, is there a way we can compare the Ne/Ni responses to this thinking game with someone who prefers Se or Si? 

Also. Curiosity question. What things do you generally perceive of as holding potential? What sort of things do you like wondering about?


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Jewl said:


> I kind of wonder if Ni-doms and auxs will get more out of an exercise such a this since they're always attuned to reacting/responsive to internal stimuli. With Ne, if what they perceive outside (whether they're given "potatoes becoming human" or "rocks and stones") doesn't interest them or they perceive as holding possibility/potential, they'll drop it. I think Ne-users can get into it, it just feels very word associative to me. For example, I think _you _are very enthused over the idea of comparing Ne and Ni responses and wondering about what this could mean or maybe you're thinking of even more exercises like this that _could _be done and it just feel like this thread holds a lot of _promise_...
> 
> But I wonder, is there a way we can compare the Ne/Ni responses to this thinking game with someone who prefers Se or Si?
> 
> Also. Curiosity question. What things do you generally perceive of as holding potential? What sort of things do you like wondering about?


I have to admit, this thread does hold potential for me. It was actually introduced by an Ni dom after I had an idea inside Ne Explained For Ni Doms thread, but after I was encouraged to start it, it was like telling me we were all going on a field trip. I mean, can you imagine? Everyone collaborating creatively, giving us insight into their minds as they come up with such fun content. The idea is still to be explored to its max.

Now, as for comparing Ne/Ni responses with Se/Si doms, yes, of course there is a way, and I'm theorizing and building on that right now. More research is required, and since I can't read, it may take a bit of time.

Curiosity answer: Wow! That question actually threw me off. 
I'm sitting here endlessly going "Potential? As in, to explore an idea? Or is the final idea what I think has potential?".
With potential, let's assume we mean what I see as things that could be used as tools to expand on an idea (which, in and of itself would mean they become ideas, omg): A computer is a perfect example. It's the best exploration tool we have so far. Some times, people hold potential too.

But I think answering your second questions will hit more on what you may be looking for.
I love wondering about what's possible to do with people:
Explore distant mountains an possibly get lost with a team of explorers.
Get in a speedy race with awesome cars until the police goes after us and we make our grand escape.
Travel in time, mess with every body.
Travel to another planet, mess with every body.
And much more.
As a Perceiver, possibilities I'm attracted to go beyond the functional and hit in the deepest of the experiential and experimental. I want to know what are the most intense humanly possible sensations to experience (that would even include pain if it wasn't because, well, it hurts!)

My instinctual variant of sx actually explains what covers 50% of my Ne pursuits which are romantic experiences, but I won't expand on that.

This infinite hunger for life cannot be truly satisfied in our current time, so this means I have to settle for expression in all the arts (film, literature, pictures, painting, you name it). 
What's funny about that, though, is that the reason I'd do that is to better explain what it is that I'm looking for, expressing a need (or a want, but I like to call them needs), so that the demand for such need can grow as other enthusiasts develop the same hunger and a medium is forced to be built that will serve to satisfy it.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

> But I wonder, is there a way we can compare the Ne/Ni responses to this thinking game with someone who prefers Se or Si?


 @Jewl Prehaps adding some kind of detailed photo and adding a scenario perhaps? Detail vs Meaning.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Emulsions said:


> @Jewl Prehaps adding some kind of detailed photo and adding a scenario perhaps? Detail vs Meaning.


Perhaps someone can think of an idea for a new thread for Si/Se doms/auxs. So far, I've seen mostly N types on this particular thread. I would create one, but I haven't a clue what sort of prompt to put for the opening post.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Jewl said:


> But I wonder, is there a way we can compare the Ne/Ni responses to this thinking game with someone who prefers Se or Si?


I don't see the S functions as being completely divorced from the N functions (I consider myself on the Ni/Se axis in the same way I'd consider an ESTP on the Se/Ni axis). I see where you're going here, though. I do think there's value to exploring perceiving in general through real-life examples. If we all respond to the same prompt, we will all have answers that (should, at least) reflect our perceiving, creative, generative, synthesizing functions. 

- - - - - - - - - - 

I think having a separate thread for any new prompts would be good, but I wonder if we should move these to the games thread and then link to them here on this thread so that people who are interested in the cognitive functions can view them over there. Otherwise, I don't know if creating multiple threads like this would be considered spam or not by mods (probably not, but I just wanted to throw out that the forum games section is specifically for this sort of thing).

Thoughts?


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Bunniculla said:


> Perhaps someone can think of an idea for a new thread for Si/Se doms/auxs. So far, I've seen mostly N types on this particular thread. I would create one, but I haven't a clue what sort of prompt to put for the opening post.


The best I can think of is photos, it's harder to determine Si or Se I reckon online because it's more physical, online we can only *look* at the images, but we can't taste,smell or touch stuff online.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

So I'll describe and imagine this?

The first object is subjected to a peculiar condition: A potato that is in growth to become a human being.
- Me, a potato . I love potatoes and eating a potato that is in growth of becoming a human being makes me be a cannibal because I'm eating my own kind. But i will eat that potato before he turned to a human because being a human sucks. So, i will prevent that potato from having emotions and feelings by ceasing him to exist.



The second is two objects without any context: A rock and cloud.
- A rock. I actually love rock n roll lolololol. I'm fucking lame at this lolololol xDDD rock and cloud.. So I'm imagining a fucking mountain  where i reach the peak. I'm standing at the top of the rock and I'm touching the clouds. And I'll feel alive. XD best day ever lol.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Emulsions said:


> @Jewl Prehaps adding some kind of detailed photo and adding a scenario perhaps? Detail vs Meaning.


Haha, no, I mean just ask them to respond to the rock and cloud stuff - the same things as what the Ne/Ni users are doing. It'd be cool to compare the responses, yes? Although getting users of all different types to look at a photo and talk about their impressions of it is also a very cool way of seeing the difference between Se and Si types. 

There used to be a thread on the cognitive functions forum called the Cognitive Functions Picture Game or something like that. It was super neat. Types who preferred Intuition seemed to focus less on what was really there or happening in the picture. Thinking types were more likely to categorize/point out the actual things in the picture or point out interesting geometry etc. But it was really cool to compare Se vs. Si. Even users like me who had dominant Ne - our Si came out. 

Some people focused on the subjective impression of the photo, and others would just talk about the gorgeous colours and... it was really like they were practically describing a photograph. Drawn to the sensory stimulation. Those were the users who preferred Se. 

It's highly useful for getting an idea of what perceiving functions people use and can even sometimes clue you in on what judging functions they use. It's not perfect, of course, but it provides a neat clue. When trying to type someone, I like to give them a picture and ask their impressions of it.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

*"Stop sign"*

It feels jolting, and then ominous. Is it a warning? Is there danger ahead? The sign may be strict and angry, or dark and eerie.
*
"Potato that is in growth to become a human being"*

It seems kind of silly and childish to me, like something that would happen in a cartoon. I'm recalling a specific cartoon episode from my childhood that reminds me of it.

*"A rock and cloud"*

It reminds me of a thought I had a while back that I felt like I had fallen off a cloud. What would the rock be, then? Ah, a rock is a place to be stranded and stuck. A person who falls off a cloud will cling to the rock and not want to fall off of it, but at the same time they are weighed down by that rock which is not where they want to be.

--
(Curious if anyone sees this as Ni or Ne.)


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok i do not know what is going on here but it looks like fun

The Potato Lady is a possessed potato with items that used in forge to create her, she is looking for new relationship. 







She owned two magic items

A Cloud of Doom, is a normal looking cloud, but I would be careful with 








A Strange Rock, it is not an ordinary rock that you waste on stuff, but it is... very... strange








and she magiced the sign post away

that was fun


----------



## imaginamry (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm still not entirely sure what I'm meant to do here, but I'll just give it a go with whatever associations come about.

Potato in growth to become a human being:
What comes to mind is some kind of surrealist painting. Also rather than a graceful transformation, I imagine something more like a human trying to emerge from a potato, with limbs sticking out and stuff, or only some brain tissue being developed, half organs, etc. I also kind of imagine the human consciousness coming about before the transformation is finalized, so then you just get a sad and terrified human stuck inside a potato, lol.

A rock and a cloud:
Honestly the only thing coming to mind is a rock being grounded and a cloud more dreamy. I've got nothing else.

...Did I even do this right? (I am not exactly creative, sorry)


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude (Sep 6, 2017)

ANAXEL said:


> *A potato that is in growth to become a human being.*
> 
> The second is *two objects without any context*: *A rock and cloud.*


The Surprising, and Slightly Traumatic, Miracle
Vogalu was just a regular potato boy. But one day, his dreams of becoming an astronaut with his best friend, Fluzi, were ruined! He was falling down a dark and cold hole. It seemed like it would never end when suddenly he heard a splash and was engulfed in a burning liquid. 
He had just landed in a stew, and not only of anyone but of his local witch!
"Well, well, well, well, well, well, well, well, what do we have here? It seems like a little potato boy has fallen in my lunch! How unfortunate!" The witch cackled.
" Wow, you really didn't need that many 'well's,",Vogalu responded while bumping into 2 carrot bits, 4 beans, and a candy cane, " Anyways, please Miss. Witch, don't kill me, I'm too young to die! I am still an unripened potato, I would hate to ruin your delicious stew!"
" Finnnnneeeeee, I'll let you go. But you _will_ face my wrath!", the witch whined. Suddenly she twirled twice and pointed a carrot at Vogalu, sending magical sparkles his way.
He fell out of the pot, but he was too late. He started laughing uncontrollably as he grows legs. 
'Huh, this actually isn't that bad.' Hethought, and ran away to tell his potato friends.
"Toddle-oo! And don't come back", she screams while peaking out of her hole.

Two Unlikely Friends
 Rock and Cloud were both on a trip through the forest, following the guide and gawking at the exotic environment. There was pleasant singing from toucans and parrots, and the gigantic leaves made the forest look magical. Rock was stumbling along when an evil snake appeared and blocked the way. She grabbed Rock and swung him around.
"SSSSo many pesssssky humansssss stumbling around _my_ forest today! You must not know that *I* own the place. There is nothing I can do, you musssst all die!" She hissed, still tossing Rock.
"Not on the hairs of my chinny-chin-chin! If you want to kill us you need to get through *me* !" Cloud bravely says.
"I'm not sure about that. You _are _just a cloud, it is -" a nerd from the crowd starts.
"Shut up, Jeremy, It's my time to shine, not yours!" Cloud interrupts, raining onto Jeremy.
Cloud wooshes over to the evil snake and twirls, and twirls, and twirls. He's making a tornado! Cloud swoops her up and spits her out into space!
Then, Rock runs over to Cloud and hugs him.
"You're my hero! I don't know what I would do if it wasn't for your bravery!"
"Yeah, no problem dude." Cloud states. They became best friends and lived happily ever after!


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

[ I didn't want to overthink this, so I quickly started typing and allowed my thoughts to flow in any direction they pleased ] 

A potato that is in growth to become a human being.

So, a potato is a vegetable and a human being is an animal. How can a lifeform change its DNA? Was it exposed to radiation like The Hulk? Is this a children's story? Was Spongebob Squarepants involved?

Are we talking about Mr Potato Head? If a potato person is boring can we turn them into chips? Are there other potato people or was this a one off situation? Is this a conspiracy theory? Is the United Nations involved? 


A rock and a cloud.

A rock and a cloud had a chat one day. "Hey cloud what's it like hovering above the earth?". "It's good on a windy day because I get to move around and see different sights. On a still day it's boring, I'm stuck looking at the same scenery". "I know what that's like cloud. I have to wait eons before the rock cycle breaks down my minerals and turns me into some other type of rock. I've had more past lives than Deepak Chopra". "Hey rock, what do you think of elemental magic?". "Yeah, I know a fair bit. I'm an earth element, I'm grounded, I like stability, security and details. What about you?". "Well I'm an air element. I like ideas, talking to people and changing my mind". "I guess we're opposites cloud". "Yeah, but at least we don't keep up with the Kardashians - we've got that in common".


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

Let me try!!!!

Rock
 The hard, solid substance which is a symbol of strength, unyielding willpower like a very muscular man smile coldly in the black suit. The rock also means a memoir, a solid and touchable past that comes to from the ancestor and it radiated sadness.

More than that it can radiate radioactive wave. Radioactive wave that different from any other because the rock is found deeper in the earth. and that mad a potato mutated.

A potato becomes closer like a mandrake. started to grow its face hand and leg, then it slowly stand on its feet and becomes a future threat to humanity, yet they are beautiful and unique in culture on their own.

Then a cloud becomes storm, swirl and swirl as the wind ebb and flow like a water in the sea and then the poor potatoes cannot resist the wind as they are small flew with them and die, and then the race of human-like potatoes is extinct

More so still rock is used and will always used not as a construction but a symbolic solid of memory power of the nature and the beauty of the deep earth, oh more so a bedrock for a building! 

The rock with the cloud means a symbol of balance. Balance of hard and soft energy like a flowing of chinese yin and yang. and the symbol of balance between spirit world, the earth and the sky. And also a symbol of fertility., a symbol of free, unrestrained thought than live without any border or limitation of humanity and a symbol for parallel fate of a couple, cannot be together yet always be together. The world shall fall and the sky will inevitably fall as well as the cycle of being, so to say rock and the cloud can means a cycle of life and death, destruction and creation.

New Infj here Hi!

Wish I can drop a photo


----------



## GrowLegends (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm INFP i think...

He love potatoes.Then he decides to make his potato his friend.He takes his potato and plants it in the soil.Wait,he doesn't want the potato to grow into a plant,he wants it to become a person like him.So he eats parts of the potato into a human shape and the potato grows bigger.To his horror,the potato emerges as a plant.Unwilling to accept this,he snips the potato plant until it looks like a human figure.But that isn't satisfying for him as the plant will grow out of proportion again.He wishes that the world can be magical.He is really shy to express his ideas so he tires to find a private medium to express his creativity.He finds a forum and makes a thread for others to express how would a potato turn into a human.He is greeted by many interesting stories!He reads every single one of them and imagines a scenario of how potatoes can turn human.He is so happy he managed to grow potatoes into humans in his mind alone.From then on he makes many humans out of potatoes,and he talks to them ocassionally,when daydreaming...?

Well this isn't a story of what happened next tho...this is a story how this thread came about from a story promt.(Sorry for lack of vocab,my language sucks)

I'll do the rock and clouds next time


----------



## Liminal (Jul 18, 2016)

The potato, rock and cloud in their elements seem juxtaposed to one another in the density of their being yet somehow similar in shape. Their rate of change is different but comparable in their related conditions with each in separate supposed environments like comparing neurons to the connectivity of objects in outer space. What I envision with the potato is that it is the shape of a bean inside embryonic fluid and the head begins to form beginning to be distinguished from the torso yet it is within a cloud somehow which is inside the Nebula and electricity is traveling along its inner webs all around and about. The rock is the crust of a newly realized and not fully stable planet. It has yet to establish its laws of reality and within it is found fragile and pulsating. Then the scene focuses away then within to find at its core is an embryo... THE embryo of the potato yet to become a fully self aware human being.

Somehow the soul eating robot from 9 popped into view searching for life force and there is a confusion on if it is helping or hindering future life from coming into being.


----------



## BugFolk (Nov 4, 2017)

ANAXEL said:


> Shout out to them Ni peeps @Turi @Squirt @brightflashes ("Turi Squirts Bright flashes of light as his defense mechanism" was the first thing I thought of when having these names together).
> 
> The idea started at the thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1169297-ne-explained-ni-doms.html
> 
> ...


Hope to be short, knowing that I can get very lo-o-ong into ever...single...thought... So I'll just simplify it down to this. You're not getting the full thought experience, but hopefully enough of it. (the product anyway. maybe not the process.)


*visualizes this as a scene. complete with scenery, background trees, weather,* 

A lonely man asks the Creator of the Universe for a friend. Instead he finds a potato. This potato, rotten and smelling putrid, seemingly out of place. Disappointed, he cries to the wind, "Why did I get this damn rotten potato when I asked for a friend?" In return for his grievances, all he hears is dead silence.

He wails out again, his loneliness ever consuming, his heart, his soul. As it turned to anger, he looked at his hand. "Stupid potato! Why did I even try to have faith?" 
With contempt, he tosses the potato onto the ground and trudges off into his old cabin.

Splat went the potato. That seemed to be the end of the story, but underneath the ground lit up. A hand sprouts, each finger at a time, then a head, and then a torso. A person crawls out of the ground, naked and in search of clothing. She looks up at the sky and observes the clouds. They are dark and the wind is swirling around. Leaves stirring up. The smell of rain is coming. She grabs a fistful of large leaves to hide her body, then runs to a cave and finds a huge rock to close off the entrance of the cave.


There we go. All connections made. Potato > human > clouds > rock.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

*Potato in growth to become a human being:*

A mandrake basically, but a potato, and moving away from potatoness toward becoming human.

It starts as a regular potato. Just a normal spud, growing in fertile black earth. Then one day, it sprouts a pair of what look like legs. And arms. A spine. A rudimentary head. Its still starchy body pulsates. I won't describe the full details of the process, as it's scientifically quite implausible anyway. Just know that it's a potato in metamorphosis to become a human. A potato man (yes, it has genitalia). Will it ever become a real boy? I can't tell you. Perhaps we shall never know. 

*A rock:*

A rough gray stone painted on white paper in traditional East Asian style. I will place it on the side of a mountain, also painted in the same style. It may roll down as in an animation or it may not.

*A cloud:*

Similar to the above, but it's a cloud. It moves softly and mechnically amidst other painted clouds, partially furling and unfurling. It starts to rain and you see a flash of lightning. There's nothing more than that for now, since the animator stopped there.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

*//A random response*



ANAXEL said:


> *--Snipped to save space and people from scrolling down through pages of repeated information, which I highly suggest other people also do. Just snip it down to what you need to post. Please. For the sake of humanity, thanks.--*
> 
> Other examples:
> 
> ...


A. Well, we all come from and go back to the same source. The dirt in the ground. When we die, we get buried in the ground like a potato; the sprouts from the ground are what helps to sustain us. They grow into vegetables, which are a part of our diet. They keep us going and healthy. We also decompose back into the ground and help the circle of life. We feed the worms. Feed more potatoes. The cycle keeps going and will go on into the end of time. Dirt is a very important part of the life cycle. A lifetime in repeat.

B. As above, so below. Yin and yang; the cloud comes from the sky, the 'heavenly realm', and the 'earthly/undergound realm' (caves/rocks). When the two realms meet, they complete each other. Light (sky) and darkness (caves). Without the other, one would be lost. 

(No idea what functions I am using here, but this is the first thing that came into my head. If anyone wants to, they can commentate or leave answers to this response).


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

can we get any retarder from here in this forum?


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

Ni is my tertiary function, too. I am much more boring than the people on this thread. When you present these objects I just think of their definitions. A stop sign is a hexagonal red and white indicator for vehicles to pause before traveling through intersections. A rock is a natural structure composed of one or more minerals. For the more abstract potato turning into a human being I like to consider the scientific factors behind its DNA and cell transformation.


----------



## Not_A_Nonymous_Person (Dec 2, 2017)

ANAXEL said:


> *A potato that is in growth to become a human being.*


What instantly comes to mind is DNA, and how that could change. Evolution? From a potato to a human? Seems like an odd path. And didn't you say _a_ potato, like in _one single_ potato? Can't be evolution then. How would it get the mass and all the different substances that make up a human? From the ground and the sun, like normal growing potatoes? It seems too unrealistic to make a good movie- or book plot, or whatever you wanted with it.


ANAXEL said:


> *two objects without any context*: *A rock and cloud.*


Rock-solid cloud storage? There's no such thing. The only way to use cloud storage with any kind of security is to encrypt files strongly before uploading them, and you're never secure from your files disappearing due to technical failures, discontinuation of the service, or you unknowingly breaking some obscure and/or recently added terms of service rule ("No encrypted files!" ). Always keep at least one copy under your own control too, several if it's important files.



What do you think, Ni or Ne?


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Not_A_Nonymous_Person said:


> What do you think, Ni or Ne?


I can only assume how you got where you got. I really appreciate you mentioning what where the first things that came into your mind.

I've come to the conclusion of *Ne*:

The way you respect the continuity of your logic isn't by recognizing one single pattern and following it all the way through both forward and backwards (see how @VirtualInsanity did it), but rather by a suggestion of several patterns bouncing off your Ti. Ti seems to be slapping away silly suggestions from your Ne and holding on to the ones that make sense so that it can create a blueprint of one final idea that can make the most sense. Your Ne seems to be triggered by initial impressions found in your memory (Si).
"A potato that is in growth to become a human" * Si - Ti (to the power of) Ne = "Must be through DNA, right? How could THAT be? A lot of factors don't add up. Also, if this was a movie, it wouldn't be too convincing.

Everything matched in my head, so I think you were using Ne-Ti (what do you know! Judging functions are pretty relevant in creativity).

Again, that's just what I can gather by what you typed and how you typed i.
I had so much fun doing this.

Also, if this was a movie, I could totally make it work.


----------



## Not_A_Nonymous_Person (Dec 2, 2017)

ANAXEL said:


> I can only assume how you got where you got. I really appreciate you mentioning what where the first things that came into your mind.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion of *Ne*:
> 
> ...


Would there be a way of explaining to me what would give you more to go by, without spoiling the test by telling me so much that my response becomes too biased?


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Not_A_Nonymous_Person said:


> Would there be a way of explaining to me what would give you more to go by, without spoiling the test by telling me so much that my response becomes too biased?


Huh? I'm so sorry I'm not exactly sure what you mean there hehe


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> Shout out to them Ni peeps @Turi @Squirt @brightflashes ("Turi Squirts Bright flashes of light as his defense mechanism" was the first thing I thought of when having these names together).
> 
> The idea started at the thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1169297-ne-explained-ni-doms.html
> 
> ...


The first one is maybe a smiley, just like the banana smiley, like this one 










The second one is actually very obvious, It's just planet Earth and it's water cycle with erosion of water from rocks into rivers that flew into oceans and evaporation (moisture) from oceans creates clouds, and when it rains the water drops on the rocks.


----------

